# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  کد برنامه

## shiftdelete

سلام.
برنامه ای میخواستم (با VB 6)که یک عدد از ورودی بگیرد و بگوید که ایا ان عدد اول است یا خیر؟
ممنون میشم اگه کد رو هر چه سریعتر برام بگزارید.
مرسی :لبخند:

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
کد زیر را بررسی کنید:

Private Sub Command1_Click()
    MsgBox IsNumU(5)
End Sub

Public Function IsNumU(iNum%) As Boolean
    IsNumU = iNum% Mod 2 = 0
End Function


موفق باشید

----------


## just4froum

بفرمایید اینم از کد :

Private Sub Command1_Click()
MsgBox IsAval(5)
End Sub


Private Function IsAval(Num As Long) As Boolean
Dim TotalMod As Byte
Dim x As Long

If Num < 2 Then IsAval = False: Exit Function

For x = 1 To Num
    If Num Mod x = 0 Then TotalMod = TotalMod + 1
    If TotalMod = 3 Then IsAval = False: Exit Function
Next x
IsAval = True
End Function

----------

